# Which week will be best for the rut?



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok. I am taking a week of this year for bow hunting the rut. Which week do you guys think will be best? I figure it will be the first or second week of November but I know it has a lot to do with moon phases and weather. Basically if you had to pick a week of vacation for bow hunting the rut, which week would it be???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Either week will be good it is a coin flip  good luck
Ps I have both off lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicklesman, that's funny! Two weeks to bow hunt, super jealous!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Second week (and beyond) was best in my part of NE Ohio last year. Lots of daytime activity from November 10th on...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bobcat, thanks for the info! This will be our first true "archery rut" camp and we are pretty excited. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Screw the moon.... I have been had the most success the first week of November. 5th-9th is when I'll be hitting it hard this year.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw a chart in buck hunter mag a few years ago. More mature bucks were killed on November 8th or 9th than any other day. That was in the ohio area. Killed my biggest buck last year on the 9th.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bucks will moving at the end of Oct. pretty good if cool temps are here. If you have red oaks in your area keep that area on your checklist. The week of 11/4 will be good as that week the sun will be setting at 5:19 on one day which is a good omen. Mark that down as good, depending on your area. The sunset may differ a day or two in your zone, so make sure you are out the day before, the day of and the day after the 5:19 sunset. Also hope for cool temps for the first couple weeks of Nov. You should call your hunt a pre-rut hunt if you are hunting that part of Nov. My opinion only.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

they guy who predicts the rut in field and stream is actually pretty good at it. Im waitin to see what he says before i make my call on the first or 2nd week of nov.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

icefisherman4life said:


> they guy who predicts the rut in field and stream is actually pretty good at it. Im waitin to see what he says before i make my call on the first or 2nd week of nov.


I was actually thinking the same thing. But, I need to put in for my vacation soon. What issue of F&S do you think that rut report is in? I was thinking maybe sep. or oct. at the latest?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

hopefully the one I am hunting ....although I can go almost anytime for now


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm taking a few days here and there versus a whole week at once. Probably a day around Halloween and a couple days the first week of nov and a couple more the second week. The second week of nov has always been good for me.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i cant remember to be honest postal. But im sure it will be one of the 2. hopefully sept issue.


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Last year their was a period in October between Oct 10-13th that the deer (bucks) behind my Dads where going nuts, chasing like crazy. Then the last week of October 26th-31st Picked back up. I did not see any shooter bucks til the third week. I did not get one last year though the last 4 years I have gotte nice ones from October 26th earliest to Nov 10th latest. I usually hunt 3-4 weeks in a row which Im very blessed to be able to do that with my work schedule. Just Pray for Cold weather, Warm weather Kills Activity


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a couple of guys come over for bow hunting with me and I have been trying to get them around the peak of the rut and it looks like Nov 5-9 like has been reported, should be some great hunting times. But I would really like to be done. Sweet dreams always.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Everyone talks about that first week of Nov like it's the perfect time. That can be the case, but it I have also seen years where that is the lock down phase. I like Nov 10-20th. My biggest to date was harvested on 11/19/99.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Some may not believe to the solunar data, but I personally swear by it. I linked a month schedule above for those interested. I am on the road daily, and I watch the solunar data closely. When the data says animals are active, I see animals. When it says they are not, I don't see them. When fishing, I've always done better when the data states it will be good. It also depends upon current weather conditions in my opinion, so when the two line up, it is like God flipped a switch and it's game on!! I like the third week for this upcoming year, however the youth gun season is that weekend, and if you plan to get a kid in the woods - AND ALL OF YOU SHOULD, then that could complicate a "bow camp" schedule. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My rut hunt is planned for the 7th through the 11th. Seems to be the peak where I hunt.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Our group is going 11/8 - 13, S.E. Ohio near Barnesville, usually do real good. This guy was 10's 8pt. 11's was a 9pt 180lbs.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> Everyone talks about that first week of Nov like it's the perfect time. That can be the case, but it I have also seen years where that is the lock down phase. I like Nov 10-20th. My biggest to date was harvested on 11/19/99.


I agree. I hate the rut in a way. I guess a love and hate thing. Bucks are unpredictable but it is a blast to sit and see all the daytime activity. I have the best luck before the rut in killing good bucks. They can be patterned during this time. The earlier the better. But if Iam taking vac. Hunt from Veterans day on. Best of luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Last week of Oct. was the best for me last year and the year before that it was mid Nov. So take off between Oct. 25th and Nov. 25 and you should be good


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

AEFISHING said:


> Last week of Oct. was the best for me last year and the year before that it was mid Nov. So take off between Oct. 25th and Nov. 25 and you should be good


Def. your best chance!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

